# Detailed pictures of the IHI turbos on the R35 GT-R



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 GT-R turbo - Get to know your turbocharger


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Absolutely loving this stuff you are knocking out Sean :clap: Keep it coming mate and let the modding begin    

George


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Good stuff Sean. Looks like scope for a bit of work if you can come up with something to fix the EMS. I've seen bigger wheels on a heater fan than those, although it might also explain why there is minimal lag/fast spool up on stock. What size injectors do they run? View of flow I/C capability? 

What's the room like for fitting "better" manifold and bigger turbo? Bottom/Top mount? The higher capacity should permit good spool even on something much bigger.

Keep it coming!

DaveG


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The turbos are small. I was shocked when I saw the exducer on the exhaust wheel . And even a little shocked by the size of the wastegate. A big gate to control boost better with a little wheel. AKA small turbo chocking the motor.

Injectors - I dont know yet. I got a part number off them, they are Densos. They look very similar in shape and color to the new STI injector. Cosworth should be testing some of them next week, if the numbers make sense, probably the same injector. Subaru and Nissan seem to share some odd parts. 

The intercoolers, the ducting to them, etc. You can screw that up much easier than make it better. The ducting on this car from the factory is simply the best you will ever see. Well at least on an 70k car. 

You could rewheel the turbos. Eric from Cosworth talked about it in his blog. Said the turbos looked a lot like other Subaru WRX type turbos. 

As far as room goes, not a ton of room. Same as a 350z twin turbo kit and space. So its for sure possible to put turbos down there that are 800 hp capable. 

Now bring on the 4.2 liter stroker and a set of Disco Potatoes....


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Haha, check out this waring from GT-R owner manual:
COBB Tuning Blog » Best R35 Manual Illustration
:nervous: 

Good thing to know


----------



## XSDAILO (Jan 26, 2008)

Sean, I get a server error request.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

XSDAILO said:


> Sean, I get a server error request.


Works for me, I just checked it, and I am at a different computer.

Maybe it was just something quick. It should be ok.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Shorn (Of the dead) Have you got a new GTR to pull to bits ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Shorn (Of the dead) Have you got a new GTR to pull to bits ?


I ain't dead , and I aint shawn.... but anyways.

Actually it was imported to the US as parts. Two cars. One is together. The other is about 90 percent. 

I did however have to take some stuff apart. I am sure not too many people have got a chance to do it. I had to pull an exhaust and intake off.


----------



## XSDAILO (Jan 26, 2008)

That was a kick ass movie by the way. You Brits make good movies.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Good stuff, I can't believe how small the exducer is.

Sean did u get any weights on the car?

Trying to figure where all the weight is b/c the hood , doors and seats don't seem too heavy.

the Tranny maybe or that steel sub-frame Eric mentioned.

U guys find anything else?

-Paul


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sean , you miss spelt Shorn as Shawn ....
Anyway , dont you have dvd rental places where you live ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Sean , you miss spelt Shorn as Shawn ....
> Anyway , dont you have dvd rental places where you live ?


They spelled it as Shaun of the Dead in the release here in the US. Im Sean, and I misspelled it Shawn not Shaun, and I have not heard of Shorn. 

Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases

DVD rentals. We have Netflix. For $17 a month, they send you three DVD's at a time, and you keep them as long as you want, and then return them when you are done with them. Pretty cool system.


----------

